# 394XP parts monster



## carym2a

Got lots of parts for 394 / 395's I want to put togther a Frankenstein out of them with the kids, anybody have thoughts on porting and making exh,pipe for it.:msp_unsure:

Cary


----------



## Jacob J.

Both saws make a good pipe saw, the 395 is just a tad stronger at higher RPM because of the 
quad transfer ports, and has good spool-up time. You'll need a lot of exhaust timing for a pipe
with either model.


----------



## logging22

Got a bunch of extra parts? Dont hurt to ask. Just sayin.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## carym2a

Up date just about done with the 394XP kinda stock, 32' bar, polished ports and duel Ex. ports on the muffler, just trying to finger:msp_thumbdn: out a spark prob, might be a bad coil.:msp_confused:


----------

